

"We aren’t being hit by Future Shock. We are going to be hit by Future Nausea. - zecg
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/05/09/welcome-to-the-future-nauseous/print/

======
maxerickson
I think in order to have the time to say that we are all living in the 15th
century, you would have to be doing your chores with electricity and buying
your food in a store (that stocks preserved, prepared and rapidly transported
goods).

Never mind torturing the impact of air travel (you can get there tomorrow! is
a lot more interesting than the forces experienced during a flight) and
genetic engineering (A substantial portion of worldwide calories come from
GMOs).

